# Just a little punny...



## JustJoel (Jun 1, 2018)

You all know, I’m sure, that when you bake bread it, it undergoes an “oven spring” during the first minutes in the oven.

So, if you’re cooking Amish bread (yes, that’s really a thing), does it undergo a “Rumspringa?”

Groan....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 1, 2018)

ROFL!!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 1, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> You all know, I’m sure, that when you bake bread it, it undergoes an “oven spring” during the first minutes in the oven.
> 
> So, if you’re cooking Amish bread (yes, that’s really a thing), does it undergo a “Rumspringa?”
> 
> Groan....



I don't think it does. There's no rum in Amish bread.


----------

